# uber will add a way to TIP a pax charity of choice?



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

so I think im going to go out there and create my personal one, since they can choose who to donate to.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so I think im going to go out there and create my personal one, since they can choose who to donate to.


Great idea. Name it My Car Replacement Account. I bet you don't have one.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Great idea. Name it My Car Replacement Account. I bet you don't have it.


im going to name it "go fund me and my x-mas expenses"


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so I think im going to go out there and create my personal one, since they can choose who to donate to.


Ha! I just noticed that this afternoon while logging into the rider app and getting the pop up message. Funny how they can add $5 to be donated to a charity for hungry children, but they can't add a gratuity option. Maybe some of the needy, hungry children are the children of Uber drivers who can't make more than $4.00/hr.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Ha! I just noticed that this afternoon while logging into the rider app and getting the pop up message. Funny how they can add $5 to be donated to a charity for hungry children, but they can't add a gratuity option. Maybe some of the needy, hungry children are the children of Uber drivers who can't make more than $4.00/hr.


I thought the same thing. But my guess is that even if they wanted to add a screen for tipping drivers they can't add one right now while they are in litigation over their claim to passengers having to do with sharing tips with drivers. Adding a tipping option could serve as an admission that they don't give drivers tips.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Ha! I just noticed that this afternoon while logging into the rider app and getting the pop up message. Funny how they can add $5 to be donated to a charity for hungry children, but they can't add a gratuity option. Maybe some of the needy, hungry children are the children of Uber drivers who can't make more than $4.00/hr.


Do they take a safe rider fee and 20 - 30% out of the $5 b4 giving to charity?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Keith,
The holidays mark a time to reflect, give thanks and give back. We're grateful to partners like you who provide the opportunity for Uber to be a part of more than 150 communities across the United States. And today we are excited to tell you about our first national giving campaign, in partnership with No Kid Hungry, to help eliminate child hunger in America.
here or reach out to your local team








Happy holidays,
Team Uber

_*Promotions and Uber credit will not count toward the $5 donation._

SPREAD THE WORD ABOUT #3MillionMeals

 









Uber Technologies Inc. | Unsubscribe
1455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA, 94103


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Do they take a safe rider fee and 20 - 30% out of the $5 b4 giving to charity?


Lol!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The corporations want to end hunger in America! Here's an idea: pay all employees (including the wink wink "independent contractors") living wages. 

The truth is corporate America wants kids to be hungry so they can use them as props for promotions like this one.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I noticed on the rider's app that cars that are dual uberPlus+X disappear from charity screen. Only uberX stay on


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going to print a business card with my paypal account info on it and an explanation that tips are not included but greatly appreciated. Would that be a violation?


----------

